# El pretérito y el imperfecto de hacer, ser, tener



## happycannibal

Buenos a todos,
Sí fuera posible, querría una explicación plena de la diferencia de los siguientes verbos en el pretérito y el imperfecto:

Ser: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _era un verano bueno _y _fue un verano bueno_?

Hacer: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _ayer hacía frío _y _ayer hizo frío_?

Tener: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _no tuve suficiente dinero y no tenía suficiente dinero_?

Estar: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _estaba enfermo la semana pasada _y _estuve enfermo la semana pasada_?

¿Algunos de estos son incorrectos?  ¿Es una cuestión de diferencias sútiles?

¡Gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## Maximus07

que yo sepa estaba enferma la semana pasada es incorrecto.


----------



## Maximus07

Era un buen verano es como una descripción del verano mientras fue es mas como un resumen

Creo que hacía frío en este contexto sería mal escrito por la palabra “ayer”  Hacía va más con tiempos sin fin.  


No tuve y no tenía depende del contexto.  Tuve es cuando hablas de un tiempo especifico mientras tenía dice que no tienes dinero habitualmente en el pasado


Otra vez, creo que, por la palabra “ayer” suena mejor decir estuve enfermo.
 
Recuerdas que el imperfecto es para descripción en el pasado y cosas sin fin.  Pretérito habla de situaciones que empiezan y terminan


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:



> Ser: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _era un verano bueno _y _fue un verano bueno_? *Depende del contexto, pero en general "era un verano bueno"/era un buen verano se enfoca en la duración o descripción y "fue un verano" se enfoca en la terminación. Pero en muchos contextos con este matiz sutil báscicamente son intercambiables.*
> 
> Hacer: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _ayer hacía frío _y _ayer hizo frío_?* Ayer hacía mucho frío, así que no fueron a la playa como tenían planeado=Yesterday it was really cold, so they didn't go to the beach like that had planned.*
> *Ayer hizo mucho frío, ¿y allá?=It was really cold yesterday. Was it cold over there?*
> 
> Tener: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _no tuve suficiente dinero y no tenía suficiente dinero_?
> *No tenía suficiente dinero, así que no pude comprármelo=I didn't have enough money, so I couldn't buy it (for myself)*
> *Fui a la tienda ,pero no tuve suficiente dinero.=I went to the store, but I didn't have enough money.*
> 
> Estar: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _estaba enfermo la semana pasada _y _estuve enfermo la semana pasada_?
> 
> *Estaba enfermero. ¿Me puedes decir cuál fue la tarea, por favor?=I was ill. Can you please tell me what the homework was?*
> 
> *La semana pasada estuve muy enfermo=I was really sick/ill last weak*


*Espero que te sirva*

*A ver lo que dicen los nativos*

*Saludos*


----------



## xnavar

Hola,
En general, el pretérito imperfecto indica que algo ocurría y puede que siga ocurriendo o puede que no: ayer hacía frío, sobre hoy no tenemos información en la frase. En cambio, el pretérito perfecto indica una acción terminada: ayer hizo frío, pero hoy ya no.
Espero que te sirva
Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Algún nativo me podría decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?

Ser: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _era un verano bueno _y _fue un verano bueno_? *Depende del contexto, pero en general "era un verano bueno"/era un buen verano se enfoca en la duración o descripción y "fue un verano" se enfoca en la terminación. Pero en muchos contextos con este matiz sutil báscicamente son intercambiables.*

Hacer: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _ayer hacía frío _y _ayer hizo frío_?* Ayer hacía mucho frío, así que no fueron a la playa como tenían planeado=Yesterday it was really cold, so they didn't go to the beach like that had planned.*
*Ayer hizo mucho frío, ¿y allá?=It was really cold yesterday. Was it cold over there?*

Tener: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _no tuve suficiente dinero y no tenía suficiente dinero_?
*No tenía suficiente dinero, así que no pude comprármelo=I didn't have enough money, so I couldn't buy it (for myself)*
*Fui a la tienda ,pero no tuve suficiente dinero.=I went to the store, but I didn't have enough money.*

Estar: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _estaba enfermo la semana pasada _y _estuve enfermo la semana pasada_?

*Estaba enfermero. ¿Me puedes decir cuál fue la tarea, por favor?=I was ill. Can you please tell me what the homework was?*

*La semana pasada estuve muy enfermo=I was really sick/ill last weak*

*Muchas gracias*


----------



## café olé

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> *Espero que te sirva*
> 
> *A ver lo que dicen los nativos*
> 
> *Saludos*


 
Nativos decir tú explicar muy bien...


----------



## café olé

Como te han dicho, en todas tus frases, happycannibal, el empleo de uno u otro tiempo depende del punto de vista: digamos que el imperfecto indica una descripción del tiempo pasado (en el que sucedió algo) y el indifenido indica una acción (en un tiempo pasado ya concluido).


----------



## Tazzler

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Algún nativo me podría decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?
> 
> Tener: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _no tuve suficiente dinero y no tenía suficiente dinero_?
> *No tenía suficiente dinero, así que no pude comprármelo=I didn't have enough money, so I couldn't buy it (for myself)*
> 
> Estar: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _estaba enfermo la semana pasada _y _estuve enfermo la semana pasada_?
> 
> *Estaba enfermero. ¿Me puedes decir cuál fue la tarea, por favor?=I was ill. Can you please tell me what the homework was?*


 
Hola ChocolateLover:

No soy nativo, pero creo que "podía" serviría mejor que "pude", a base de lo que sé, porque no hiciste un esfuerzo. Por otra parte, no soy nativo, así que esperemos sus pensamientos. 

Y, por supuesto, querías decir "enfermo".


----------



## Susotb

Básicamente, el "fue" -pretérito perfecto simple-- y el "era" -pretérito imperfecto- es que el "fue" habla de una acción ya acabada (ya acabada en nuestra mente) y el "era" una que continua (en nuestra mente). 
Por ejemplo,  si me preguntan ¿qué tal el invierno? Respondo: "Fue un invierno frío." Digo eso y se acabó. La idea ya está dicha.
Pero si estoy contando una historia, digo: "Era un invierno frío. Teníamos que recorrer muchos kilómetros para llegar al refugio...". Sigo contando los sucesos que ocurrieron porque la acción todavía no está terminada en mi mente.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

También se puede decir algo así, ¿no?

Dice: El verano fue/era fenemenal. Cada día leyó algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se dirvirtió mucho.

o

Dice: El verano era (sigue pensándolo)/fue fenemenal (es un hecho concluido en el pasado). Cada día leía algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se divirtió mucho.

Gracias


----------



## litelchau

Las frases planteadas por Happycannibal son todas correctas y las diferencias son, efectivamente, matices muy sutiles. A veces es cuestión de gustos, pero el pretérito indica siempre hechos terminados. "Estuve enfermo": ya no lo estoy. "Estaba enfermo": puede que siga enfermo, puede que no.


----------



## café olé

La elección del imperfecto frente al indefinido no tiene que ver con lo que uno piense o siga pensando. Cuando yo digo "mi infancia fue feliz" empleo el indefinido y sin embargo sigo pensando que fue feliz.

La elección de un tiempo u otro tiene que ver con la situación del hablante en el tiempo: en principio, tiempo concluido o cerrado y acción concluida = indefinido; tiempo concluido o abierto y descripción o hábito del pasado = imperfecto.

El problema es saber distinguir entre lo que es -para un hablante o para otro- una acción concluida (fue un verano fabuloso) o una descripción (era un verano fabuloso).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrían decir si estos dos párrafos están bien y cuál sonaría mejor o si sonaría mejor otra combinación de los tiempos, por favor?

Dice: El verano fue/era fenemenal. Cada día leyó algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se dirvirtió mucho.

o

Dice: El verano era (una descripción)/fue fenemenal (es un hecho concluido en el pasado). Cada día leía algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se divirtió mucho.

Muchas gracias


----------



## espana1

He aprendido que no hay ninguna diferencia entre ayer hizo frio y ayer hacía frio.  Lo único que diferencian estas frases es cómo uno quiere sonar.  Mi profesor (universidad de salamanca) me dijo que él usa el imperfecto porque se ve como más poetico y que el pretérito es más corto.  Pero entended que se pueden usar los dos, lo que queráis.


----------



## Forero

The preterite is used when the time of the verb includes a boundary, a beginning or an end:

(In these examples, my comments in parentheses are just possible "thoughts" that might cause the speaker to choose the corresponding tense.  You can use the Spanish sentence without thinking those particular things.)

_Fue un verano bueno._
It was a good summer (then it was over).
_
Hizo frío.
_It was cold (then the sun came out and it warmed up).
_
No tuve suficiente dinero.
_I didn't have enough money (so I didn't buy anything, too bad).

_Estuve enfermo la semana pasada._
I was sick last week (then I got well).

_No quiso ir con nosotros._
He wouldn't go with us (so we went without him).

The imperfect does not imply a boundary:
_
Era un verano bueno._
It was a good summer (and I was enjoying it).

_Hacía frío._
It was cold (and we were out sledding).
_
No tenía suficiente dinero._
I didn't have enough money (but I wasn't feeling like buying anything anyway).

_Estaba enfermo la semana pasada_.
I was sick last week (and I was feeling sad).

_No quería ir con nosotros._
He didn't want to go with us (but we kept hoping he would).


----------



## Alvalord

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si estos dos párrafos están bien y cuál sonaría mejor o si sonaría mejor otra combinación de los tiempos, por favor?
> 
> Dice: El verano fue/era fenemenal. Cada día leyó algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se dirvirtió mucho.
> 
> o
> 
> Dice: El verano era (una descripción)/fue fenemenal (es un hecho concluido en el pasado). Cada día leía algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se divirtió mucho.
> 
> Muchas gracias



¡Hola!
Creo que los dos están bien (tal vez, el único "error" sería _Cada día leyó algún buen libro_, no me suena bien). Personalmente, yo escogería la siguiente combinación:

El verano fue fenemenal. Cada día leía algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones *por el* día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante *por la noche* _(esto no es necesario, pero queda mejor la frase)_. Se divirtió mucho.

Por supuesto que se puede empezar con _era_, y también acabar con un _Se divertía mucho_. Esto último daría una sensación de acto no acabado.

Un saludo


----------



## talshanir

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si estos dos párrafos están bien y cuál sonaría mejor o si sonaría mejor otra combinación de los tiempos, por favor?
> 
> Dice:* El verano fue fenomenal. Cada día le**ía** un buen libro. Se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí, cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se divirtió mucho.*
> 
> o
> 
> Dice: El verano era (una descripción)/fue fenemenal (es un hecho concluido en el pasado). Cada día leía algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se divirtió mucho.
> 
> Muchas gracias




En este caso, diriamos "el verano fue fenomenal".
El indefinido, como ya lo dijeron se refiere a una acción terminada en el pasado. Si digo "hizo frío", eso es todo lo que quiero decir. Si quiero contar qué estaba pasando mientras "hacia frío", voy a usar el imperfecto. O sea, el imperfecto, por lo general, no va a ser una oración aislada. El indefinido lo puede ser. A lo mejor así resulta m  ás claro.

Suerte!


----------



## Maximus07

I really liked your post forero.  Even though I pretty much get the preterite imperfect you lay it out very well.  You should teach if your not already!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

No entiendo bien por qué en el contexto dado no se puede decir "el verano era fenemenal." Porque se puede decir "el curso era/fue muy fácil/difícil" y "la película era/fue muy buena" ¿no? ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar, por favor? ¿También se puede decir "cada día leyó algún buen libro" o no?

Gracias


----------



## xnavar

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> No entiendo bien por qué en el contexto dado no se puede decir "el verano era fenemenal." Porque se puede decir "el curso era/fue muy fácil/difícil" y "la película era/fue muy buena" ¿no? ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar, por favor? ¿También se puede decir "cada día leyó algún buen libro" o no?
> 
> Gracias


 
Si dices que el verano fue fenomenal es porque ya ha terminado.
Pero entonces puedes explicar qué hacías durante el verano. Fue fenomenal porque cada día leías un libro (acción continuada durante el verano) y fuiste de vacaciones a Miami (esto ocurrió durante el verano, pero no de forma continuada, no ibas cada día a Miami) y mientras estabas en Miami cada día salías a cenar (acción continuada).

Ahora bien, como TODO ha terminado, también puedes usar el indefinido en TODAS las frases:
El verano fue fenomenal, porque cada día leí un libro, fui de vacaciones a Miami y allí salí a cenar cada noche.

Sin embargo NO puedes decir que el verano era fenomenal, a menos que luego venga una explicación de por qué llegó un momento en que dejó de serlo:
El verano era fenomenal, cada día leía un libro... hasta que se me terminaron y empecé a aburrirme.

Espero te aclare alguna duda.


----------



## signifer

_Buenos a todos,
Sí fuera posible, querría una explicación plena de la diferencia de los siguientes verbos en el pretérito y el imperfecto:

Ser: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, _ _era un verano bueno y __fue un verano bueno?_

En el primer caso, el narrador está también en el pasado, viviendo el verano
En el segundo caso, para el narrador el verano está en el pasado

_Hacer: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, ayer hacía frío y __ayer hizo frío?_

En el primer caso, el que habla revive un momento concreto de ayer, "ayer hacía frío ... p.ej. cuando salí a la calle"
En el segundo caso, el que habla comenta el hecho como un suceso en el pasado que no afecta al desarrollo subsiguiente de la narración o de la conversación

_Tener: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, no tuve suficiente dinero y no tenía suficiente dinero?_

Lo mismo, en el primer caso, se comenta un dato que no tendrá más desarrollo temporal en la conversación o narración, mientras que en el segundo caso la acción se sitúa en un momento concreto del pasado y no es ajena a la secuencia temporal de la narración. p.ej. "en el pasado no tuve suficiente dinero para comprar un coche, fue cuestión de mala suerte" o bien: "el año pasado no tenía suficiente dinero para comprar un coche, pero este año he ahorrado más y podré comprar uno barato a plazos". Es decir, en el primer caso no hay manera de rescatar la acción, está perdida en el pasado, mientras que en el segundo la acción continúa, o bien en el presente o bien en otro momento del pasado

_Estar: ¿Cuál es la diferencía entre, estaba enfermo la semana pasada y __estuve enfermo la semana pasada?_

Lo mismo de nuevo, después de la explicación anterior te dejo ésta como ejercicio
_
¿Algunos de estos son incorrectos?  ¿Es una cuestión de diferencias sútiles?

¡Gracias por su tiempo!_


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Susotb

Sí, puedes decir:

El verano fue fenomenal. Leí muchos libros etc.

La diferencia es "literaria":


El pretérito perfecto simple habla de cosas ya pasadas, pero que tú las consideras acabadas. Cuentas cosas que han pasado, recordándolas como algo que ya pasó.

Por ejemplo, si cuentas un resumen de lo que has hecho (el verano fue fenomenal, nos divertimos mucho, hicimos muchas excursiones etc.) estás haciendo un resumen de hechos ya acabados. 

El pretérito imperfecto, habla de acciones acabadas, pero que tú cuentas como si estuviesen sucediendo en ese mismo momento. Digamos que es como si las estuvieses reviviendo mientras las cuentas. Puedes utilizarlo para dar más emoción, más intriga, más misterio etc.

"El verano era muy cálido. Muchos días bajábamos a la playa y tratábamos de cazar cangrejos. El agua estaba muy fría, pero no nos importaba."

Espero que te haya sido útil.

Susotb




ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> También se puede decir algo así, ¿no?
> 
> Dice: El verano fue/era fenemenal. Cada día leyó algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se dirvirtió mucho.
> 
> o
> 
> Dice: El verano era (sigue pensándolo)/fue fenemenal (es un hecho concluido en el pasado). Cada día leía algún buen libro, y se fue de vacaciones a X. Allí cada día paseaba por la playa, hacía excursiones del día y salía a cenar en algún buen restaurante. Se divirtió mucho.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## happycannibal

Primero, ¡MIL GRACIAS por todas estas respuestas tan plenas!  Creo que la mayoría está de acuerdo de que sea una cuestión muy sútil. 

Entonces tengo una otra pregunta: ¿Cuál es correcta?
Antes de salir, (escuché / escuchaba) las noticias y supe que probablemente lloviera.

A mi me parece que puede ser los dos dependiendo de lo que exactamente quiere decir el hablante.  Mi texto dice que solamente puede ser una.

¿Qué os parece?

Gracias otra vez, de véras.
Happycannibal


----------



## talshanir

Para mí puede ser:

Antes de salir, escuché las noticias y supe que probablemente llovería.
 (En este caso son acciones cortas y terminadas en el pasado, no quieres decir más que eso, es como un resumen. 

Otra forma sería: 

Antes de salir, cuando estaba escuchando las noticias me enteré de que iba a llover y me entristeció el pensar en los  pobres niños que celebraban un cumpleaños en el jardín. 

Acá es parte de un relato. Lo hice un poco exagerado para que, a lo mejor, así te resulta más fácil.

Suerte!


----------



## happycannibal

talshanir said:


> Para mí puede ser:
> 
> Antes de salir, escuché las noticias y supe que probablemente llovería.
> (En este caso son acciones cortas y terminadas en el pasado, no quieres decir más que eso, es como un resumen.
> 
> Otra forma sería:
> 
> Antes de salir, cuando estaba escuchando las noticias me enteré de que iba a llover y me entristeció el pensar en los pobres niños que celebraban un cumpleaños en el jardín.
> 
> Acá es parte de un relato. Lo hice un poco exagerado para que, a lo mejor, así te resulta más fácil.
> 
> Suerte!


 
Entonces, ¿la palabra clave es _cuando _porque especifica que mientras estaba haciendo algo, algo diferente sucedió?
¿El imperfecto no funciona aquí sin el _cuando_?
Gracias, por su tiempo
Happycannibal.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## signifer

happycannibal said:


> Entonces, ¿la palabra clave es _cuando _porque especifica que mientras estaba haciendo algo, algo diferente sucedió?
> ¿El imperfecto no funciona aquí sin el _cuando_?
> Gracias, por su tiempo
> Happycannibal.



Sí, es así, porque el imperfecto sólo produce oraciones subordinadas.

En el primer caso, 

"Antes de salir, estuve escuchando las noticias"

el núcleo de la oración es "estuve", y lo demás son respuestas a las preguntas

¿qué?: "escuchando las noticias"
¿cuándo?: "antes de salir" 

En el segundo caso:

"Antes de salir, cuando estaba escuchando las noticias me enteré de que iba a llover y me entristeció el pensar en los pobres niños que celebraban un cumpleaños en el jardín." 

hay dos núcleos, "me enteré" y "me entristeció", y todo el resto de la información se organiza alrededor

¿de qué me enteré?: "de que iba a llover"

¿qué me entristeció?: "el pensar en los pobres niños..."

¿cuándo ocurrió?: "Antes de salir, cuando estaba escuchando las noticias"

aunque el "cuando" no es imprescindible en la frase, p.ej. se puede sustituír directamente por "mientras"

Pero la cuestión es que el imperfecto nunca formará parte del núcleo de la oración, el sólo hecho de que aparezca indica que, entre otras cosas, se trata de información temporal suplementaria

Por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase:

"Yo veía lo que ocurría pero no hice nada"

El núcleo de lo que se dice es "no hice", y el resto son complementos

¿qué?: "nada"
¿cuándo?: mientras "veía lo que ocurría"

Sin embargo, en la frase:

"Ví lo que ocurrió pero no hice nada"

lo que tenemos en realidad es dos núcleos diferentes, "vi" y "no hice". Ahora, si preguntamos ¿cuándo no hice nada?, la respuesta, deducida del contexto, será: "en algún momento después de ver lo que ocurrió", pero en ningún caso "mientras ví lo que ocurrió"


Así lo entiendo, al menos


----------



## jo269

Entonces, una oracion que solamente contiene el indefinido no parece concluida porque falta el nucleo, ¿cierto?

Por ejemplo, despues de escuchar "el verano era bueno", un hablante nativo de español querria preguntar "el verano era bueno... ¿pero que paso? o ¿que cambio?" La oracion no suena terminada, ¿tengo razon?


----------



## talshanir

jo269 said:


> Entonces, una oracion que solamente contiene el indefinido no parece concluida porque falta el nucleo, ¿cierto?
> 
> Por ejemplo, después de escuchar "el verano era bueno", un hablante nativo de español querría preguntar "el verano era bueno... ¿pero qué paso? o ¿qué cambio?" La oración no suena terminada, ¿tengo razón?




By George! I think he's got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lo único que quiero aclarar es que es el imperfecto, no el indefinido en "el verano era bueno".


----------



## signifer

talshanir said:


> By George! I think he's got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lo único que quiero aclarar es que es el imperfecto, no el indefinido en "el verano era bueno".



La corrección es pertinente: "era" es imperfecto, "fue" es indefinido

 Y sí, sin contexto, la frase "el verano era bueno"  está incompleta,  aunque también lo estaría "el verano fue bueno", porque habría que concretar qué verano, podríamos decir "este verano fue bueno", pero "este verano era bueno" está incompleta, el que la escuchase podría preguntar: "¿bueno para qué?"

Lo anterior, considerando frases aisladas, aunque nos estamos saliendo de la idea original, aquí "era" se utilizaría en el sentido de "podría ser", o "sería", p.ej. "este verano era bueno para ir de vacaciones", más que en el sentido normal ya comentado, que sería por ejemplo decir "el verano era bueno", pero en el contexto de una narración, es decir, "el verano era bueno, todos los días hacía buen tiempo, etc". Del mismo modo, en el contexto de una narración, se podría decir "aquel verano fue bueno, todos los días hizo buen tiempo, etc" con sentido análogo a la anterior, pero desde perpectivas diferentes.

Donde se vería la diferencia es en las siguientes frases:

"Este verano fue bueno" La frase está completa, tiene sentido por sí misma

"Este verano era bueno" (?) La frase carece de sentido porque le falta el contexto, por ejemplo:

"Cuando hacía buen tiempo (e.d. cuando el verano era bueno), íbamos a la playa "

Se podría argumentar que en este contexto narrativo hay dos imperfectos, entonces, ¿dónde está el núcleo?
Pero el núcleo se deduce del contexto, porque la narración se debería haber originado en algún momento con una frase del estilo de "Este verano hemos ido/fuimos de vacaciones"

y es que a veces el lenguaje se complica, amigos...

saludos...


----------



## talshanir

*Una pequeña corrección: "era" es imperfecto, "fue" es indefinido

*Eso es lo que dije: 

*"Lo único que quiero aclarar es que es el imperfecto, no el indefinido en "el verano era bueno".*


----------



## jo269

Gracias a todos! Por fin, creo que entiendo la diferencia!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:



> Y sí, sin contexto, la frase "el verano era bueno" está incompleta, aunque también lo estaría "el verano fue bueno", porque habría que concretar qué verano, podríamos decir "este verano fue bueno", pero "este verano era bueno" está incompleta, el que la escuchase podría preguntar: "¿bueno para qué?"
> 
> Lo anterior, considerando frases aisladas, aunque nos estamos saliendo de la idea original, aquí "era" se utilizaría en el sentido de "podría ser", o "sería", p.ej. *"este verano era bueno para ir de vacaciones",* más que en el sentido normal ya comentado, que sería por ejemplo decir "el verano era bueno", pero en el contexto de una narración, es decir, "*el verano era bueno, todos los días hacía buen tiempo, etc". Del mismo modo, en el contexto de una narración, se podría decir "aquel verano fue bueno, todos los días hizo buen tiempo, etc" con sentido análogo a la anterior, pero desde perpectivas diferentes*.


 
*Estoy un poco confundido. Así que según lo que dices, se puede decir solamente "Aquel/el/este verano era muy bueno. Todos los días hacía buen tiempo e íbamos mucho a la playa" o "Aquel/el/este verano fue muy bueno. Todos los días hacía/hizo buen tiempo tiempo e íbamos/fuimos mucho a la playa" ¿no?*

*Muchas gracias*


----------



## signifer

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> *Estoy un poco confundido. Así que según lo que dices, se puede decir solamente "Aquel/el/este verano era muy bueno. Todos los días hacía buen tiempo e íbamos mucho a la playa" o "Aquel/el/este verano fue muy bueno. Todos los días hacía/hizo buen tiempo tiempo e íbamos/fuimos mucho a la playa" ¿no?*
> 
> *Muchas gracias*



Bueno, no podríamos decir "este verano era muy bueno, todos los días hacía buen tiempo..." porque si es este verano y lo estamos reviviendo, estamos en tiempo presente, sería "este verano es muy bueno, todos los días hace/ha hecho buen tiempo", o bien "aquel verano era muy bueno, todos los días hacía buen tiempo", refiriéndonos a un verano anterior.

Sin embargo, sí podemos decir "este verano fue/ha sido muy bueno, todos los días hizo/ha hecho buen tiempo...", hablando al final del verano.

En cuanto a si se puede utilizar la frase aislada, para el pretérito anterior, la frase tendría sentido sin más añadidos, mientras que para el imperfecto la frase sólo tendría sentido dentro del contexto de una conversación o narración comenzada previamente.

Saludos...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

A ver si lo entiendo bien:

Dice: Este verano no he podido hacer mucho, pero aquel verano del año X era muy bueno. Todos los días hacía buen tiempo e íbamos mucho a la playa...

En este contexto, se podría tambien utilizar "aquel verano fue" ¿verdad?

Muchas gracias


----------



## signifer

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo bien:
> 
> Dice: Este verano no he podido hacer mucho, pero aquel verano del año X era muy bueno. Todos los días hacía buen tiempo e íbamos mucho a la playa...
> 
> En este contexto, se podría tambien utilizar "aquel verano fue" ¿verdad?
> 
> Muchas gracias



De hecho, se debería utilizar "fue", 

"Este verano no he podido hacer muchas cosas, pero aquel verano del año X fue mucho mejor, todos los días hacía buen tiempo y a menudo íbamos a la playa..."

Saludos...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrías dar un ejemplo en el que se utilize "aquel verano era muy bueno", por favor? Todavía estoy un poco confundido acerca de cuándo se podría usar.

Gracias


----------



## signifer

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrías dar un ejemplo en el que se utilize "aquel verano era muy bueno", por favor? Todavía estoy un poco confundido acerca de cuándo se podría usar.
> 
> Gracias




Vale,

"Durante el verano de 1917 visitamos el sur de Francia. Aquel verano era muy bueno, no como el anterior, que había sido horroroso, a menudo íbamos de excursión al campo y nos divertíamos mucho..."

Para verlo más claro, puedes construir el relato en presente y luego trasladarlo al pasado:

"Estamos en el verano de 1917, visitando el sur de Francia. Este verano es muy bueno, no como el anterior, que fue horroroso, a menudo vamos al campo y nos divertimos mucho..."

Saludos...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Ahora lo entiendo

Saludos


----------



## café olé

Al final, se nos va a pasar el verano sin haber solucionado esta cuestión... así que sólo tenemos que esperar hasta noviembre para que salir de dudas y ver cómo la gente nos hace la pregunta

Personalmente creo que todas las opciones son válidas y correctas, dependiendo un poco del contexto y del hablante.

Cuando alguien dice "el verano era bueno" está haciendo una descripción, está preparando un paisaje o escenario, lo cual es muy correcto, pero la persona que escucha está esperando -seguramente- también una acción, un argumento... "el verano era bueno y decidimos quedarnos todo el mes" o también "el verano era bueno (descripción) y todos los días íbamos (hábitos del pasado) a la piscina"

Esta es la otra función del imperfecto, señalar hábitos o acciones repetidas en el pasado, por eso la frase "leyó un libro cada día" puede sonar un poco extraña (sin ser por ello incorrecta), aunque en un cotexto apropiado es perfectamente válida:
"El verano era bueno, nosotros íbamos a la piscina y él se quedaba en casa, *leía un libro cada día* y luego nos lo contaba durante la cena".

"El verano era bueno, nosotros íbamos a la piscina, pero él no salió de casa para nada, *leyó un libro cada día*, habló mucho por teléfono y desapareció una mañana sin decir nada".

Por cierto, ChocolateLover... no se escribe "utilize", sino "utilice" ;-)


----------



## fobits

> Sin embargo NO puedes decir que el verano era fenomenal, a menos que luego venga una explicación de por qué llegó un momento en que dejó de serlo:
> 
> El verano era fenomenal, cada día leía un libro... hasta que se me terminaron y empecé a aburrirme.


(De xnavar, mensaje #21)



> Cuando alguien dice "el verano era bueno" está haciendo una descripción, está preparando un paisaje o escenario, lo cual es muy correcto, pero la persona que escucha está esperando -seguramente- también una acción, un argumento... "el verano era bueno y decidimos quedarnos todo el mes" o también "el verano era bueno (descripción) y todos los días íbamos (hábitos del pasado) a la piscina"


(De café olé, mensaje #42)

Es éste un hilo bueníssimo en un subjecto que a los angloparlantes nos resulta bastante misterioso. He aprendido mucho, pero aquí tenemos un desacuerdo fundamental.

Según café olé, es correcto decir:

El verano era fenomenal y nos divertíamos todos los días.

...pero según xnavar es necesario usar _fue_, a menos que el hablante explique que el verano se volvió mal.

El verano era fenomenal hasta que María se rompió la piena.

La explicación de café olé se encaja con lo de un narrativo o la preparación de un escenario, pero ¿qué sé yo?


----------



## signifer

fobits said:


> (De xnavar, mensaje #21)
> 
> (De café olé, mensaje #42)
> 
> Es éste un hilo bueníssimo en un subjecto que a los angloparlantes nos resulta bastante misterioso. He aprendido mucho, pero aquí tenemos un desacuerdo fundamental.
> 
> Según café olé, es correcto decir:
> 
> El verano era fenomenal y nos divertíamos todos los días.
> 
> ...pero según xnavar es necesario usar _fue_, a menos que el hablante explique que el verano se volvió mal.
> 
> El verano era fenomenal hasta que María se rompió la piena.
> 
> La explicación de café olé se encaja con lo de un narrativo o la preparación de un escenario, pero ¿qué sé yo?




A mi entender, la cosa es bien sencilla

Cuando utilizas el pretérito anterior, estás refiriéndote al pasado desde el presente

Cuando utilizas el pretérito imperfecto, estás recreando un hilo narrativo que se desarrolla en el pasado

Lo que pasa es que, para enhebrar este hilo narrativo dentro de una conversación, siempre necesitarás un contexto, que vendrá dado por una frase, generalmente precedente, con la que enlazas el pasado (el hilo narrativo) y el presente (la conversación), y que bien puede estar formulada con un verbo conjugado en el pretérito anterior

Saludos...


----------



## café olé

Efectivamente, como decía, todo el mundo tiene razón... magníficas la explicación de signifier y la perspicacia de fobits . Lo que xnavar viene a decir es lo mismo (aunque dicho de otro modo) que señala signifier: de "poco" sirve preparar un escenario (el verano _era_ magnífico) si luego no hay una acción (hasta que María _se rompió_ la pierna)... No es obligatorio, pero si muy frecuente que esto ocurra: que se describa un escenario con el imperfecto (_era_) y se remate la acción con un indefinido (_se rompió_).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

saludos


----------



## aroque

(fenomenal ) Leía un buen libro todos los días  o  Todos los días leía un buen libro.


----------



## jo269

Dejame explicar como lo entiendo ahora y avisenme si me equivoco.

Usas el imperfecto para una accion cuando las acciones siguientes, que quieres describir, ocurren _mientras_ esta ocurriendo la primera accion. Asi que el imperfecto tiene un _gran ámbito_.

Por ejemplo,

El verano era bueno y conocí a una chica muy linda
El verano fue bueno y conocí a una chica muy linda

En la primera, conocí la chica _durante _el verano (i.e. la conocí mientras estaba occuriendo la primera accion)

En la segunda, el verano siendo bueno y conociendo a la chica son acciones distintas y no (necesariamente) ocurrieron al mismo tiempo.


----------



## sevendust

La diferencia es usar un tiempo continuo o un tiempo en el que la acción ya está terminada.
Es como en ingles un Past Perfect o un Simple Past. Uno da la idea de continuidad, mientras que el otro necesita de un indicador que de la idea de acción terminada.


----------



## talshanir

No, en todo caso sería como usar el Past Progressive y el Simple, pero solamente en cuanto al concepto del tiempo, no la forma.


----------



## sevendust

talshanir said:


> No, en todo caso sería como usar el Past Progressive y el Simple, pero solamente en cuanto al concepto del tiempo, no la forma.


 
Me refiero al concepto de duración de la acción.


----------



## Susotb

Antes de salir, escuché las noticias y supe que probablemente llovería.

Date cuenta de que si dices "antes de salir" cuentas algo que va a pasar después (vas a salir) y, por tanto, estás considerando la acción acabada. 



happycannibal said:


> Primero, ¡MIL GRACIAS por todas estas respuestas tan plenas!  Creo que la mayoría está de acuerdo de que sea una cuestión muy sútil.
> 
> Entonces tengo una otra pregunta: ¿Cuál es correcta?
> Antes de salir, (escuché / escuchaba) las noticias y supe que probablemente lloviera.
> 
> A mi me parece que puede ser los dos dependiendo de lo que exactamente quiere decir el hablante.  Mi texto dice que solamente puede ser una.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?
> 
> Gracias otra vez, de véras.
> Happycannibal


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si estas dos frases están bien, por favor?

El verano era bueno y conocí a una chica muy linda (mientras me gustaba el verano, la conocí)
El verano fue bueno y conocí a una chica muy linda 

Gracias


----------



## talshanir

A lo mejor esto es más claro:

Pensé que el verano era bueno hasta que conocí a una chica muy linda que me volvió loco.

El verano fue bueno y conocí a una chica muy linda


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## talshanir

Pensé en un ejemplo más apropiado:

Cuando era pequeño, mi mamá me llevaba a la escuela.

En este caso no se puede decir: *cuando fui pequeño...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------

